# Reparing crock glaze?



## vanhoesenj (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi all -

 I have a 4gal crock that's in pretty good shape but the inside of the crock has a few pot marks in it that breaks the glaze.  I'm wondering if anyone has thoughts about repairing this so I can use it for an actual crock (kraut, pickles, etc).  I searched the archives but I don't want to use oil paint or bondo.  [sm=tongue.gif]  

 Thanks in advance!
 J~


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2009)

I have used this product to repair chips in a porcelain sink... will probably work fine on a crock:  http://www.porc-a-fix.net/


----------



## Clam (Aug 19, 2009)

There are many people out there who do professional repairs on pottery and believe me I have seen some work they can do and it is unbelievable. The only way to know if it was repaired is if someone tells you but saying that I would also say that there are some that do average or below average jobs. I really don't know if it is possible to reglaze a piece the way it was originally glazed but I do know that there are a number of cold glazing methods that could be used. I would go to some antique shops and ask around or call a local pottery den and inquire about repairs......Good Luck.......Greg


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with Greg. If you plan to use it let a pro repair it.

 The Proc-a-fix is great stuff. I have used it on sinks, basens, tubs and stoves. I plan on trying it on some pots and pans. It is also great for replacing the porcelan in jewelry.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 19, 2009)

You may want to think twice about using an old crock to make food in. Most old glazes contained lead which will slowly leach into your food. Glass or plastic would be much safer.

 Chris


----------

